# Recent 2013 herping



## cheekabee (Dec 27, 2013)

Just a few recent shots from 2013 before 2014 starts.

Early this year I went to the mallee with Nick (richoman on this site), matt(python_owner) and a few other guys who aren't on this site (steve and dan). 




Bandy Bandy(Vermicella annulata) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Dark-Spined Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bicolor) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



mitchell's short-tailed snake(Parasuta nigriceps) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



mitchell's short-tailed snake(Parasuta nigriceps) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Shield-snouted brown snake (Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Murray Striped Skink(Ctenotus brachyonyx) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Desert Skink (Liopholis inornata) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Common Scaly foot(Pygopus lepidopodus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Burton's Snake-lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Lace monitor(Varanus varius) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern stone gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko(Diplodactylus damaeus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_2592 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

I also managed to fly over to NSW with Stephen Mahony(geckophotographer on this site) and had some awesome success. 




IMG_4151 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Green and Golden Bell Frog(Litoria aurea) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Green and Golden Bell Frog(Litoria aurea) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4084 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Giant Barred Frog(Mixophyes iteratus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Blue Mountains Tree Frog(Litoria citropa) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4071 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4067 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Giant Barred Frog(Mixophyes iteratus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4048 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4042 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4020 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4057 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4004 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4000 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3990 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



(Litoria barringtonensis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Green Stream Frog(Litoria phyllochroa) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3970 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3952 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3938 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3882 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3856 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3845 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3820 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3817 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3796 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3745 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3741 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3722 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3712 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3636 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3617 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3566 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3538 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3527 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3521 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

And just a few herps from around melbourne 




IMG_3503 (2) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3481 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3487 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3376 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_3285 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

This red belly was caught by a local snake catcher(Dan) a couple of stories high in one of those parking buildings in the city.




Red-bellied Black Snake(Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Red-bellied Black Snake(Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Water skink(Eulamprus tympanum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Crimson Rosella(Platycercus elegans) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Crimson Rosella(Platycercus elegans) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Crimson Rosella(Platycercus elegans) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



White lipped snake(Drysdalia coronoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Swamp Skink(Lissolepis coventryi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



White lipped snake(Drysdalia coronoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



lowlands copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



White lipped snake(Drysdalia coronoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



IMG_4239 by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 27, 2013)

Epic pics and Herps! I am hoping to head down to you yangs tommorow .That diamond (please correct me if I'm wrong) Python by the river looks awesome!


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 27, 2013)

Great pics! Even caught a bird behind the lace monitor


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Great pics! Even caught a bird behind the lace monitor



I think that lace monitor caught that bird :lol:



Lace Monitor (Varanus varius) vs raven by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


some sexy photos Akash, just not enough small brown skinks for my satisfaction


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 30, 2013)

Hahshah the crow is photo bombing


----------



## cheekabee (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guys 


NickGeee said:


> Epic pics and Herps! I am hoping to head down to you yangs tommorow .That diamond (please correct me if I'm wrong) Python by the river looks awesome!


Yeah thats is a diamond python.


----------



## Barrett (Jan 29, 2014)

Amazing photos! Especially love the Stephen's banded snake and white lipped snake.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jan 29, 2014)

Fantastic well done


----------

